# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de A Peneda, Arnoya ( Ourense )

## manuelra

Esta presa se encuentra situada al final del curso del rio Arnoya, afluente del rio miño

Esta es la central de A Peneda, propiedad de la empresa Hidro Giesta

Central de A Peneda de Abaixo, propiedad de la empresa Hidro Giesta

Interior de la central, dispone de tres grupos verticales de diferente potencia

Esta fué la primera presa en la zona , antes de construir la nueva, alimentaba a 2 centrales que en su día eran de F.E.N.O.S.A

Aquí podéis ver la compuerta de toma del canal que abastecía a la central de A Peneda de Arriba

Imagen del edificio en ruinas de la antigua central de A Peneda de Arriba.

----------


## REEGE

Otra gran aportación y otra más que conocemos gracias a ti...
Se ve enclavada en un lugar de ensueño... Muchas gracias amigo por darnos fotos de otra de las presas "más buscadas" del norte.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías Manuelra :Smile: 

Todos estos embalses que nos estás dando a conocer están enclavados en unos parajes preciosos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como dice sergi, estos embalses que nos muestras son espectaculares, y este me ha encantado. Además de en el sitio en el que se encuentra.
Gracias por estas maravillosas fotografías.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos manuelra.
Esa escala de peces cómo la echo de menos en muchos embalses y al entorno también.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo y esa escala para peces es de lo mejor que he visto en una presa... :Wink: 
El paraje... impresionante, que fotos nos vas a traer cuando visites esas tierras amigo mio.

----------

